

Should I learn Java - __herson__
http://shouldilearnjava.com/

======
jbooth
Brought to you by the Committee in support of Not Learning Things and
Repeating Mistakes.

------
Tiksi
I'm really surprised this made it here. I made this site and
[http://shouldiusejava.com](http://shouldiusejava.com) entirely as a joke,
didn't expect it to go anywhere past the topic of my irc channel.

I really don't hate java. While it's not my favorite language, it definitely
has its uses and is awesome for many things. I use it myself for Android
programming. No one should take this seriously at all, I was just frustrated
with it at the time I did this.

------
bengillies
I get that it's supposed to be funny but if you want to, for example, do
anything on Android, then the answer is most definitely yes.

------
hippiefahrzeug
Sorry, but that's just mindboggingly stupid. They could have done something
(slightly) more interesting, e.g. xyz.shouldIlearnIt.com and replace the xyz
in the answers by whatever the string in the hostname was.

As it stands, this unjustified hate in a particular technology comes across as
childish.

~~~
Pitarou
_As it stands, this unjustified hate in a particular technology comes across
as childish._

I think that's the point.

